
Direct localization of a fast radio burst and its host - t3f
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v541/n7635/full/nature20797.html
======
t3f
And PDF on arxiv -
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1701.01098v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1701.01098v1.pdf)

